# New Aquarium. Can't decide on fish!!



## A.J. (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello all,

Just a brief background, I have kept freshwater fish before throughout my childhood and dorm life. Now that I have the room for a bigger aquarium I purchased a 55 gallon tank and am getting it ready to be set up, just I have no clue as to what fish I want.

I've been wanting a bigger fish, somewhere around 8 - 10 inches, but I there are a few main ones that have been back and forth on. 

The ideas so far have been:
Either 1 Red Devil/Mida Cichlid (I know these grow larger than 10 inches and with the aggressive behavior in my sized tank I'm looking at just 1 if I go with them)

or

3 or 4 Blood Red Parrot Cichlids (The only complaint I've read about was filtration and I plan on buying more than is needed no matter what fish)

or

1 to 3 Blue Moorii (If I can even find them locally, and since they are African Cichlids I'd like to know for sure which fish before buying sand for the tank)

or

Maybe a few Ryukin Goldfish 


As you can tell I've mostly been looking in the cichlids .. I do like the look of schooling silver dollar fish, but as for smaller fish non really stand out for me. 

Anyway. With those selections I'm looking for big bold colors and want to create more of a tropical aquascape with sand, rock, and a few artificial plants. So any advice or personal experience with said fish or suggestions of others would be helpful. 

Thank you.


----------



## A.J. (Jun 22, 2010)

Well I think I'll try hunt down a pair of Blue Mooriii and a Blood Parrot for the tank after more researching.

So when ever I track some down and get everything set up I'll share some pics.


----------

